# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  wax 3d printer

## nhatson

cụ nào thấy con này vận hành chưa ah, em đang thắc mắc là chú này có nhiều nozzle hay 1 nozzle



đầu phun của chú này, em ko thấy có thông tin về số nozzle
http://www.picopiezo.com/Download/US..._V1.1j_ano.pdf

----------

hungdn, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## nhatson

em vừa tìm thấy cái này, công nghệ để jet , có thể giảm  kích thước hạt mực từ 3>80 lần so với kích thước nozzle





http://www.ifm.eng.cam.ac.uk/research/irc/cadet/

----------

Gamo, Mr.L, Tuanlm

----------

